# Porting MySQL Workbench 5.2.29



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

When MySQL Workbench 5.2.29 will be ported?
5.2.1 is crashing for me.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2010)

Who cares (not me)... this is user forum.... 
You can try to port it yourself:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/
You can't request anyone to port it, usually people, who need software that isn't available port and maintain it.

It's open source after all.
If there is port, you can try to update that port, and send patch to maintainer.... He will be glad


----------



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you.
If I'll download the recent package and it will compile and run.
Then I should raise the PR, or make some patch?
Sorry, but if I'll start reading this, it will take me forever.
This is the proper chapter?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/porting-submitting.html


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, ye.... (however I suggest you read some basics, when you have time)

Basically, you need to have old port, and new (updated port) directories... then run

```
$ cd /usr/ports/whatever_category
$ diff -urN old_port new_port > /some/place/port.patch.txt
```
then go to http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html
fill in forms (category=ports, priority=normal, class=update, the rest you will figure out)
I suggest you use title something like:

```
[PATCH] port_category/port update to vX.Y.Z
```

Then send pr....
That's about it

NOTE: web interface only accept txt files, that's why I named patch: *port.patch.txt*
using sendpr requires working mail system.
You can also use sysutils/gtk-send-pr to send pr's

P.S.
Sorry I was a bit rude in my 1st post


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know how it's Solved, if it's not, because this new port is still not in ports.

My dirty hack to upgrade the port:

```
# go to port dir
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
# extract port
sudo make extract 
# go to work dir
cd `make -V WRKSRC`/..
# download the source
sudo wget http://download.softagency.net/mysql/Downloads/MySQLGUITools/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.19.tar.gz
# uncompress it
sudo tar zxvf mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.19.tar.gz
# make a backup
sudo mv mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1 mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.bak
# link the old port to the new one
sudo ln -s mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.19 mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1
# go to ports dir
cd .. 
# optional - remove the patches
sudo sed -i'.bak' "s/EXTRA_PATCHES=/#EXTRA_PATCHES=/" Makefile
# make the port
sudo make
```

But the patches still have to be changed, because doesn't work with patches and without:

```
"Makefile", line 21: Unassociated shell command "${.CURDIR}/files/52-patch-configure.in  ${.CURDIR}/files/52-patch-ext__ctemplate__ctemplate-src__configure.ac  ${.CURDIR}/files/52-patch-modules__db__Makefile.am"
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2010)

That's why you have to read:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/
like it or not


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

This handbook will not help me to create the proper patch against the new version, does it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

